# Printing thread on FreeBSD Forum.



## bsaidus (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello.
I'm wondering if someone wents to print a thread in FreeBSD Forum, so It's fine for threads not containning long bloc code.
Long bloc code do apears scrollbars, thus when printing it not print a whole text.
For StackOverflow there is a StackPrinter .
So If you have anyway to do, I'll be very happy.

Thank you.


----------



## jbo (Aug 4, 2022)

May I ask what the expected advantage/outcome of printing out forum threads is?
If there is information deemed valuable, why not just updating your personal notes containing the vital information plus the link to the original thread?


----------



## bsaidus (Aug 4, 2022)

jbodenmann said:


> May I ask what the expected advantage/outcome of printing out forum threads is?


The fact that where I am, there is not a stable internet connection ( Yes, some where on this earth, internet is a luxe).


jbodenmann said:


> If there is information deemed valuable, why not just updating your personal notes containing the vital information plus the link to the original thread?


Good point of view.
Thank you.


----------



## jbo (Aug 4, 2022)

bsaidus said:


> The fact that where I am, there is not a stable internet connection


Very valid point.
Have you considered saving digital versions instead? There are plenty of tools that let you "download" a website. There are various ways of doing this but some tools just give you a final *.html file with all the 3rd-party stuff, stylesheets etc baked in so you can just open it in your web browser without having any internet connectivity at all.
A notable advantage of this solution is that you can "grab" a lot more information a lot more cheaply while also retaining the ability to search for specific information.


----------



## eternal_noob (Aug 4, 2022)

In Frefox you can print to PDF.





__





						How to print web pages in Firefox | Firefox Help
					

This articles covers the basics of print settings and formatting options in Firefox.




					support.mozilla.org
				




Maybe this is sufficient for your usecase. No need to waste paper.


----------

